# Betta Pictures



## Indigo Betta

i've done a little picture on photoshop just for fun,
if you like it i can do one of your betta.


----------



## madmonahan

I would like one. ^_^ you can pick a picture from my album, "Bettas." That's the one with the best pictures.


----------



## Hershey

You can do one of any of my girls in my albums.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hershey said:


> You can do one of any of my girls in my albums.



i'll try one of your girls for you or i could try two of your girls together if you like, could you give me the names of the girls in the new sorority album if you want me to put her name on it.


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I would like one. ^_^ you can pick a picture from my album, "Bettas." That's the one with the best pictures.


okay.


----------



## Hershey

Indigo Betta said:


> i'll try one of your girls for you or i could try two of your girls together if you like, could you give me the names of the girls in the new sorority album if you want me to put her name on it.


Asami, Chell


----------



## eatmice2010

may i have one done of July?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hershey said:


> Asami, Chell


Asami is the red one and chell is the orange one right?
i'll do them


----------



## Indigo Betta

eatmice2010 said:


> may i have one done of July?


i'll try him when i've done madmonahan's and Hershey's picture


----------



## cxjtc

can you draw shark from a pic in my album?


----------



## Indigo Betta

cxjtc said:


> can you draw shark from a pic in my album?


yes i can try and draw her.


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I would like one. ^_^ you can pick a picture from my album, "Bettas." That's the one with the best pictures.


here's your betta, he's a very pretty betta


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you for the drawing, and the complement!! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hershey said:


> Asami, Chell



here's the two lovely girls


----------



## Hershey

Indigo Betta said:


> here's the two lovely girls


Thanks! They're cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta

eatmice2010 said:


> may i have one done of July?


here's July, i love his colors:-D


----------



## eatmice2010

Ooooooooooooh mg its amazing


----------



## Indigo Betta

cxjtc said:


> can you draw shark from a pic in my album?



here's she is, shes a very cute betta with lovely bright eyes


----------



## cxjtc

thats a great drawing. thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus

^_^; Did I ask you to do Perry? She's in my albums.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perry the platypus said:


> ^_^; Did I ask you to do Perry? She's in my albums.


no you didn't, yes i can do her for you.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perry the platypus said:


> ^_^; Did I ask you to do Perry? She's in my albums.




here's the pretty miss perry, and your dolphin decor.


----------



## Perry the platypus

It looks so like it!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

does anyone else want one?


----------



## madmonahan

Will you do another for me? I really love them. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Will you do another for me? I really love them. ^_^



yes i can do another for you, i'm glad you like them, i'll pick a fish from your album.


----------



## madmonahan

Okay, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Will you do another for me? I really love them. ^_^


here's Mr Sherbert the Orange betta


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you! I really love this one! :-D :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'm still taking requests, please ask if you would like a picture.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo was feeling left out so i did him


----------



## Zoetrooper

*steals Sherbert*

Kidding! These are super cute, it's very nice of you to do this for people! Nice job, Indigo!


----------



## madmonahan

He is so cute! XD 

You can do as many as you want of mine! ;-) ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

Zoetrooper said:


> *steals Sherbert*



Haha! I can tell you like him!! ;-) :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Zoetrooper said:


> *steals Sherbert*
> 
> Kidding! These are super cute, it's very nice of you to do this for people! Nice job, Indigo!



thank you Zoetrooper :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> He is so cute! XD
> 
> You can do as many as you want of mine! ;-) ;-)



i'll gladly do some more of yours :-D


----------



## madmonahan

:lol: thanks.


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'm in the process of doing mr grumpy at the moment.


----------



## madmonahan

Great! I just got a new betta if you want to check out my thread. ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'll love to
where will i find your thread?


----------



## madmonahan

Right here. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126649


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> He is so cute! XD
> 
> You can do as many as you want of mine! ;-) ;-)


here's mr grumpy i found him very hard to draw.


----------



## madmonahan

Haha, he does have so many colors, and he's a CT. ;-) but I  it! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

glad you like it:-D

should i give your new betta a try now his names chance right?


----------



## madmonahan

Yes, and yes, his name is Chance.


----------



## Indigo Betta

heres a small edit of mr grumpy i was trying so hard with his big fins i forgot his small ones:-? but here he is edited:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

here's your new guy chance:nicefish: hope he's settled in with you now.


----------



## madmonahan

Wow, that is beautiful!!  thank you!! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> He is so cute! XD
> 
> You can do as many as you want of mine! ;-) ;-)



i've done another for you.


----------



## madmonahan

thank you!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ZOMG. -jumps on the band-wagon- please draw Dovahkiin for me!?

Please please please!?


----------



## eemmais

Those are so cool!!!! Do you think you can draw scooter for me? He's in my albums


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> ZOMG. -jumps on the band-wagon- please draw Dovahkiin for me!?
> 
> Please please please!?



of course i don't mind drawing him for you.


----------



## Indigo Betta

eemmais said:


> Those are so cool!!!! Do you think you can draw scooter for me? He's in my albums



yes i can do Scooter for you.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> ZOMG. -jumps on the band-wagon- please draw Dovahkiin for me!?
> 
> Please please please!?



so many details to do on this betta :-? but i think i did them all right.

hope you like:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

YAY! THANK YOU! =D I love it! It's so cute!!! <3 SQUEEEE! -hugs-


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hadoken Kitty said:


> YAY! THANK YOU! =D I love it! It's so cute!!! <3 SQUEEEE! -hugs-


*looks up sheepishly* I'm sorry to pester you...but is there any way you can spell his name "Dovahkiin"...? You forgot the H....I'm sorry if it's too much trouble. I really like it! 100% honest! If you can't tell, it's my avatar and profile pic!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> *looks up sheepishly* I'm sorry to pester you...but is there any way you can spell his name "Dovahkiin"...? You forgot the H....I'm sorry if it's too much trouble. I really like it! 100% honest! If you can't tell, it's my avatar and profile pic!



oops sorry about that here you go, 

but otherwise i am very glad you like it:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

yay!! Can't wait to make it my avatar! =D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> yay!! Can't wait to make it my avatar! =D



 i like seeing it as a avatar


----------



## Indigo Betta

eemmais said:


> Those are so cool!!!! Do you think you can draw scooter for me? He's in my albums


i've started on scooter now.


----------



## Skyewillow

These are adorable, Indigo! Great job!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Skyewillow said:


> These are adorable, Indigo! Great job!



Thank You Skyewillow:-D


----------



## eemmais

Indigo Betta said:


> i've started on scooter now.


Awesome! Can't wait


----------



## Indigo Betta

eemmais said:


> Awesome! Can't wait



here you go, hope you like it, i enjoyed doing it Scooter's got nice colors.


----------



## eemmais

Indigo Betta said:


> here you go, hope you like it, i enjoyed doing it Scooter's got nice colors.


:O that's SO good!! Thank you!! I love it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So, I will have another beta soon. May I have another picture? I'm a bit of a fan at this point. :3


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> So, I will have another beta soon. May I have another picture? I'm a bit of a fan at this point. :3



of course you can:-D just tell me when you get some photos of your new betta.

what breed of betta are you planning to get?


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> He is so cute! XD
> 
> You can do as many as you want of mine! ;-) ;-)



Madmonahan i'll do some more of yours now, i'll do Loue if you don't mind.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

This is a pic from the breeder. Not sure when I'll get him. The breeder sent me an email thanking me for my payment, but that doesn't really give me a hint. xD His name is Double-O-Bubbles! He's an OHM. ^^


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> This is a pic from the breeder. Not sure when I'll get him. The breeder sent me an email thanking me for my payment, but that doesn't really give me a hint. xD His name is Double-O-Bubbles! He's an OHM. ^^




he's beautiful, i'll do him after i've done Madmonahan's picture, let me know when you get him please.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ofcourse! I wait every day in anticipation!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> He is so cute! XD
> 
> You can do as many as you want of mine! ;-) ;-)



madmonahan here's your picture:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> This is a pic from the breeder. Not sure when I'll get him. The breeder sent me an email thanking me for my payment, but that doesn't really give me a hint. xD His name is Double-O-Bubbles! He's an OHM. ^^



i've made a start on Double-O-Bubbles now


----------



## madmonahan

Oh thank you! Finally, an art picture of Loue.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> i've made a start on Double-O-Bubbles now


Yayyy! I'm so psyched!!! =D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> This is a pic from the breeder. Not sure when I'll get him. The breeder sent me an email thanking me for my payment, but that doesn't really give me a hint. xD His name is Double-O-Bubbles! He's an OHM. ^^



here he is:-D please let me know when you get him:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Sbajfpb;ds so cute!!!!


----------



## JustFergie

Do mine! His names Izo <img src="http://i.imgur.com/pQVaecj.jpg" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />


----------



## Indigo Betta

JustFergie said:


> Do mine! His names Izo <img src="http://i.imgur.com/pQVaecj.jpg" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />



okay:-D and welcome to the forum


----------



## Indigo Betta

JustFergie said:


> Do mine! His names Izo <img src="http://i.imgur.com/pQVaecj.jpg" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />



okay:-D and welcome to the forum.


----------



## JustFergie

Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

JustFergie said:


> Do mine! His names Izo <img src="http://i.imgur.com/pQVaecj.jpg" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />



here he is, he's a lovely betta  he's beautiful and cute.


----------



## JustFergie

Indigo Betta said:


> here he is, he's a lovely betta  he's beautiful and cute.


Thank you!!! It looks great!


----------



## Indigo Betta

JustFergie said:


> Thank you!!! It looks great!


your welcome:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

unrelated to bettas

a tribute for my poor little applesnails who both passed away from unknown snail illness :-(

bramley who passed away last week and gala who passed away today

i wish i could of had them longer

but at least now they are together in snail heaven:angel:


----------



## MistersMom

Your getting better!!! Do my avatar?


----------



## Indigo Betta

MistersMom said:


> Your getting better!!! Do my avatar?


i'll be happy to do your avatar, whats the fishy's name? is it fat amy?


----------



## MistersMom

Yes lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

MistersMom said:


> Your getting better!!! Do my avatar?


here she is:-D


----------



## madmonahan

Can you do Soldier Boy please?


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Can you do Soldier Boy please?
> 
> View attachment 76256



of course i've been planning to do him for a while, i'll do him next:-D


----------



## madmonahan

Yay! Thanks!


----------



## MistersMom

Awh it's cute thanks!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

MistersMom said:


> Awh it's cute thanks!!!



your welcome i'm glad you like it


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Can you do Soldier Boy please?
> 
> View attachment 76256




heres your boy^_^


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Thank you! Thank you!!


you're welcome^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

does anyone have any more requests?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I will soon! I just got a baby girl! She moves around a LOT though! LOL!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I will soon! I just got a baby girl! She moves around a LOT though! LOL!


post a photo when you get one of her:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Her full name is Princess Peach, but I've been calling her Peaches.


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've about half done her now, it will probably be ready tommorow i think


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Yay!!! =D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Her full name is Princess Peach, but I've been calling her Peaches.



here's your cute little princess


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Eeeeee How cute!!!! <3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

your drawings are so cute!!!

Hey, I have a question....So....the fish I bought ended up looking a bit different than pictured on the aquabid site....I was wondering...can you re-do Double-O-Bubbles for me? If not it's perfectly fine. I totally get it, cause it's a lot of work. Honestly, it's my fault for jumping the gun and not waiting to take the pics myself. ^^'


----------



## madmonahan

Can you do Heart-Catcher? All of the pictures I have are bad and he recently split his tail.

He is a HM not a DoubleT. Copper with red wash, and white on the very tips of his tail.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

BY THE WAY. I re-named Double-O-BUbbled to Odahviing. :3


----------



## GoodMorning

^lol.....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hadoken Kitty said:


> BY THE WAY. I re-named Double-O-BUbbled to Odahviing. :3


*Double-O-Bubbles


----------



## GoodMorning

how do u pronounce that.......


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

"oooh-dahh-viiing". Like it's spelled. xD But the o is a small o. :3


----------



## GoodMorning

hmmm


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> your drawings are so cute!!!
> 
> Hey, I have a question....So....the fish I bought ended up looking a bit different than pictured on the aquabid site....I was wondering...can you re-do Double-O-Bubbles for me? If not it's perfectly fine. I totally get it, cause it's a lot of work. Honestly, it's my fault for jumping the gun and not waiting to take the pics myself. ^^'



so that fish i drew was just the sample fish
its perfectly fine i don't mind redoing him for you


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Can you do Heart-Catcher? All of the pictures I have are bad and he recently split his tail.
> 
> He is a HM not a DoubleT. Copper with red wash, and white on the very tips of his tail.
> 
> View attachment 76663


sure i can do Heart-Catcher


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> so that fish i drew was just the sample fish
> its perfectly fine i don't mind redoing him for you



Yes....I'm sorry.... Q.Q


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Yes....I'm sorry.... Q.Q


no problem:grin:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> no problem:grin:


Thank you!!! He's really cute, though! He looks much more gruff, though. So his name is now Odahviing.


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've made a start on drawing both heart-catcher and Odahviing


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

woooooo!!!! -excited-


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've mostly done them now, its taking a bit longer then usual because
i'm doing two i want to post them about the same time as you both asked at about the same time, they should hopefully be done by tomorrow if not the day after.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Alright. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Indigo Betta

here's heart catcher i think i've done him right:-?


----------



## Indigo Betta

and here's Odahviing


----------



## Indigo Betta

if i've missed out any details on any of these pictures i can edit them for you


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> and here's Odahviing


Awwww! How did you get your pictures small enough to fit into your signature like that?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Awwww! How did you get your pictures small enough to fit into your signature like that?



with photoshop first i cropped the picture so it was just the fish than i clicked image on the bar at the top then clicked image size- then i re sized it to about 267 pixels in width and pixels 126 in height i did that with all 3 pictures
then i stuck the three pictures togeter on to a one long blank page
using the clone stamp tool 
all three stuck together are 704 pixels in width and 126 in height

if you would like something like it i can one for you if you want


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I would love it!!! Do you still have my three betta pics that you did for me (of princess peach, odahviing, and dovahkiin)? I would love it if you did a sig for me! Put your name on it if you want, too! 

I think I'm going to end up owing you a free betta after all if said and done. xD


----------



## Indigo Betta

yes i still have the three pictures of them would you like it to have a blue background or a white one?



and about that free betta i think i'll have odahviing:lol: lol just kidding :lol:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh that's a hard one...Lol...probably a blue one. 


Hahahaha. Funny. Whenever I get to breed the two bettas that are comming to me (who knows when they'll actually even BE here at this point), you can pick one. :3


----------



## madmonahan

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I think I'm going to end up owing you a free betta after all if said and done. xD


Haha! Same here, I love your work!  Heart-Catcher looks great!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Haha! Same here, I love your work!  Heart-Catcher looks great!!!



Thanks madmonahan i'm glad you like it:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh that's a hard one...Lol...probably a blue one.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. Funny. Whenever I get to breed the two bettas that are comming to me (who knows when they'll actually even BE here at this point), you can pick one. :3



one more question would you like me to put their names on the actual picture? or would you like to do the names your self in the same way i've done mine with names above the picture?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hmmm. You could probably make it look better than I could. :3


----------



## Indigo Betta

its ready i'm just going to give it a test run then i'll post it


----------



## madmonahan

So I did this for you.  it's not to good because I'm just getting back into drawing. I messed up on the tail colors.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> its ready i'm just going to give it a test run then i'll post it


I see it!

IT'S SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> So I did this for you.  it's not to good because I'm just getting back into drawing. I messed up on the tail colors.
> 
> View attachment 77039



thats really sweet of you , its so cute i love it:-D its a lovely surprise
I Love Indigo Thank You so much for drawing him for me:welldone:


----------



## madmonahan

I was happy to draw it for you! ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

it looks big but it should work i've tested it


----------



## Indigo Betta

Morgan and Silver
my two Goldfish


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I see it!
> 
> IT'S SO GOOD!!!



so have you got it working yet? it is the right size but if you have any problems with it i can edit it for you


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I did it!!! =D

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

:-D^_^:-D
your welcome


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'm still taking requests if anyone wants any of my pictures

but i'll be doing them a little slower now because i don't have as much free time for drawing anymore

but i am still taking requests:-D


----------



## madmonahan

How about my new boy? :-D I believe he is a Super Delta, and could you not put the rip in his fin in the drawing? I want him to have his full tail. ^_^

His name is Colonel Mustard (pronounced Kernal Mustard)


----------



## Indigo Betta

yes i'll love to draw him:-D and yes i won't draw the rip in his fin

he's a very pretty boy


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> How about my new boy? :-D I believe he is a Super Delta, and could you not put the rip in his fin in the drawing? I want him to have his full tail. ^_^
> 
> His name is Colonel Mustard (pronounced Kernal Mustard)
> 
> View attachment 77287



here he is, hope you like it:-D


----------



## madmonahan

I don't like it...I love it!!!! <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I don't like it...I love it!!!! <3



i'm glad:-D

Colonel Mustard is a very pretty fishy, if you have any more fish you want drawn just ask


----------



## madmonahan

I sure will, and of course you are welcome to still pick any from my albums.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Okay i've been only picking pictures from your album "Bettas." up till now but i'll start picking fish from other your albums now


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've done marbles


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've done hot spice papparica too :-D


----------



## madmonahan

Those are both so cute!! I love how you did pappy!!!! (short for papparica.)I have been meaning to add all this art to my album, but I have been to lazy! XD


----------



## Indigo Betta

i had a lot of fun doing pappy i love his markings:-D


----------



## madmonahan

He does have some very different coloring. ^_^ thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

heres prince


----------



## madmonahan

That is beautiful. 

I just got a new betta but after I teach my friend some about Bettas she is taking him. He doesn't have a name yet so you can just keep that blank. 
Here he is if you would like to do him! (He is a double tail, it's 
hard to see in This picture)


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'll love to do him, he's beautiful:-D


----------



## madmonahan

Great! My friend also got a betta today, I don't have pictures yet but will in a few days.


----------



## Indigo Betta

i think i've done him right he's got hard markings it took me a while studying his them:lol:

he is a beauty:-D you've got one lucky friend getting him as a gift


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you!!! He is so so so cute!!! I think you did great on his markings! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

thank you i'm glad you think i've done a good job on his markings it took me quite a long time but i enjoyed it


----------



## Indigo Betta

heres another one


----------



## madmonahan

Thanks.  I love when people do Patriot. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

here you go madmonahan its your first betta blue

i think i've nearly done all your bettas now just got Bubbles and Vanilla Ice to do
please tell me if there's anyone i'm missing out

and feel free to check out my semi digital pictures too http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130565


----------



## madmonahan

I love these all so much. I have ran out of words for how much I love them all. Thank you. <3 

My friend hasn't gotten any good pictures of her betta to send me. So it might be awhile until you can do her fish. I want to suprise her with some great art! (Of course giving you the credit;-) )

I will check out your thread. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bubbles i hope i've done him all right 

its just Vanilla Ice left to do now


----------



## madmonahan

You did him great!! I can't wait to see Vanilla Ice!


----------



## Indigo Betta

thanks:-D i'll do Vanilla Ice as soon as possible:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I really need to start requesting more pics from you. I'm about to have a whole line up soon!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I really need to start requesting more pics from you. I'm about to have a whole line up soon!



i'll be happy to take more requests from you

i see you have two new fish in your albums paarthurnax and clementine http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5469 their very nice looking fish i'll draw them as soon as you want me to


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well I'm not stopping you!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan
here you go 

and thats all your bettas that i know of, feel free to tell me when you get another betta for me to draw


----------



## madmonahan

Wow, I think this is the best one you have ever done!! (All are still great!;-)) but I love this one!! Thanks!
And I would have had another betta, but he wasn't there when I went back for him....;-(


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Wow, I think this is the best one you have ever done!! (All are still great!;-)) but I love this one!! Thanks!
> And I would have had another betta, but he wasn't there when I went back for him....;-(


thank you i'm glad you like it so much Vanilla Ice was fun to draw

now that i've done all your bettas would you like me to stick them all on to one page? similar to what i did for Hadoken Kitty in order of when you got them or something, just a idea:roll:


----------



## madmonahan

Yes please!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Yes please!



okay i'll do it as soon as possible is there any particular order you would like me to put them in?


----------



## madmonahan

Could you put the ones that you made that are alive first, and then the ones that you drew from the S.I.P album?
And to let you know, Blue-Moon died but I haven't put him in my S.I.P album yet...;(


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Could you put the ones that you made that are alive first, and then the ones that you drew from the S.I.P album?
> And to let you know, Blue-Moon died but I haven't put him in my S.I.P album yet...;(



aww so sorry you lost him i can always add any betta's that i haven't drawn yet to the picture with them all on it later and yes i will put the ones that are alive first on the picture


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you.


----------



## Indigo Betta

heres blue moon


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Well I'm not stopping you!!!



Hadoken Kitty i've not forgotten about your bettas


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> Hadoken Kitty i've not forgotten about your bettas


Whew. I was starting to think you had!


----------



## madmonahan

It is amazing! 
I can't wait to see them all together!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

here it is:-D i don't think i'm missing any but if i am i can them later


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you! It's awesome!!!! :-DD


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Thank you! It's awesome!!!! :-DD



your welcome


----------



## madmonahan

Wait, did you make Mr.Grumpy for me?


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Wait, did you make Mr.Grumpy for me?



oh yeah sorry i forgot him no problem i'll just add him for you


----------



## madmonahan

Okay, it's fine. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

alright here it is with mr grumpy added, i don't know how i forgot mr grumpy


----------



## madmonahan

It fine. Thank you! ^_~


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty i've started doing yours now


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

yay!!!! :greenyay:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! I'll be getting more soon! Wait until then!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! I'll be getting more soon! Wait until then!


don't worry i can do the ones you've got now and do your new bettas when you get them


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh okay awesome!


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've more or less done Paarthurnax now he's a hard fish to draw with all those markings on his body but i've done my best i'll post him when i've done Clementine


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Alright! I know he's a hard fish, lol. He's so pretty, though!


----------



## Indigo Betta

actually i'll post him now

Clementine coming soon!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

He looks good! The only thing left is the black edging on his fins and the green dragon scaling.

Sorry, he's a really complex fish.  If it's too much, this is perfectly fine!!!


----------



## madmonahan

Wow, he is a beautiful fish. :0


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

madmonahan said:


> Wow, he is a beautiful fish. :0


Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

sorry i'll give him a another try
i've tried to do the green dragon scaling but i can try and make it greener 

but no promises it will be any better


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> sorry i'll give him a another try
> i've tried to do the green dragon scaling but i can try and make it greener
> 
> but no promises it will be any better


What do you mean "any better"? It's really good! I didn't mean to come across as saying it was bad! I'm sorry!!! I was just wondering if you could add those. *^_^*


----------



## GoodMorning

u need to update ur signature, u have way more than 3 bettas lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

well i've tried this truly is the best i can do

i'm really bad at scales:-?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

No no no it's AMAZING!!!!

And I know...I will eventually. haha.

BTW I uploaded more pics of my sorority!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

heres Clementine 

nice sorority i like the my little pony names for the fishys


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

She's so cute! I love your art so much. It's so flippin cute. <3


----------



## GoodMorning

Hadoken Kitty said:


> BTW I uploaded more pics of my sorority!!!


where? i dont see it


----------



## Indigo Betta

thank you my art is definitely not the most realistic but it is cute ^_^


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

GoodMorning said:


> where? i dont see it



In one of my albums on my profile.


----------



## madmonahan

*First digital.*

I made this for you Indigo Betta! It's my first digital drawing. 
Defiantly not as good as yours, and it doesn't have that much detail.


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I made this for you Indigo Betta! It's my first digital drawing.
> Defiantly not as good as yours, and it doesn't have that much detail.
> 
> View attachment 80159



its very good:-D, i like it lots its so cute and a really nice surprise for me:-D 
thank you! i love your art


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you, I tried my best.


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Sorority*

here they are i hope their all alright


----------



## popcorndeer

i love your drawing i must have one done of my popcorn!










if you want i can get a better pic of him for you


----------



## Indigo Betta

of course i'll love to do popcorn:-D

i can use the pictures in your album


----------



## popcorndeer

ok thank you!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

OMG I love them!!! Can you put the name "Xena Warrior Princess" on my marble girl? I finally thought of a name!!! =D


----------



## Indigo Betta

here you go:-D


----------



## jesssan2442

you might have already done Mardi but if not can you draw him and my new betta mason 

mardi 
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130305_122559_zps0036863a.jpg.html?o=4&newest=1

mason
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130301_130752_zpsdc067e81.jpg.html?o=3&newest=1


----------



## Indigo Betta

i have done mardi but i can try him from a different angle if you would like

and i'll do mason


----------



## jesssan2442

just do mason since you have already did mardi


----------



## Indigo Betta

okay


----------



## popcorndeer

hi i made this for you! ☺


----------



## Indigo Betta

popcorndeer said:


> hi i made this for you! ☺


 i can see a small picture of indigo in your albums it looks awesome but when i click it shows nothing 

do you think you could get it working in big size on this thread or in your albums Please i really want to see it big

but if thats not possible i'm still grateful for the small picture thank you


----------



## tari5thatsme2

*Bughuul*

May I have one for My First lil guy Bughuul, please?


----------



## tari5thatsme2

*Yup*

I have already gotten another, but have not named him yet. Waiting to see how he acts. :lol:


----------



## popcorndeer

i can try to get it big


----------



## Indigo Betta

popcorndeer said:


> i can try to get it big


i don't mean resize it i just mean could you try and re-upload it to this thread please because its not showing up here:shock:


----------



## Indigo Betta

tari5thatsme2 said:


> May I have one for My First lil guy Bughuul, please?


sure he's now on the list


----------



## Indigo Betta

popcorndeer said:


> i can try to get it big



Yay!!!:greenyay:its working now Thank You so much!!:welldone: it looks really Good!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

here's Popcorn!:-D


----------



## popcorndeer

my poppy boy!!! thank you i love it! can you do some of my other fish?


----------



## Indigo Betta

sure! after i've done the other requests, but i don't know the names of your other fish


----------



## popcorndeer

my crown tail: deer 
my red/purple VT: kitty
short fin male betta: turkey
purple/white VT: grumpy


----------



## Indigo Betta

popcorndeer said:


> my crown tail: deer
> my red/purple VT: kitty
> short fin male betta: turkey
> purple/white VT: grumpy



good i'll put their names on the pictures when i do them


----------



## shushcat

This is such a cute idea, and your art is adorable! If you find the time, could you do Eris (dark betta with awesome dorsal fin) and the Kraken (pastel betta)?


----------



## tari5thatsme2

*Awesome ty*










Here is a side image of Bughuul. Thanks in advance for making one for me :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta

shushcat said:


> This is such a cute idea, and your art is adorable! If you find the time, could you do Eris (dark betta with awesome dorsal fin) and the Kraken (pastel betta)?



okay i'll give them a try


----------



## Indigo Betta

tari5thatsme2 said:


> Here is a side image of Bughuul. Thanks in advance for making one for me :lol:


it always helps me to draw them better if i have a lot of pictures of the fish i'm drawing


----------



## Indigo Betta

jesssan2442 said:


> you might have already done Mardi but if not can you draw him and my new betta mason


heres mason


----------



## Indigo Betta

tari5thatsme2 said:


> I have already gotten another, but have not named him yet. Waiting to see how he acts. :lol:



here's Bughuul hope you like it, he was a tiny bit harder because he's a CT

when you get photos of your other betta i'll draw him for you too if you want


----------



## Indigo Betta

shushcat said:


> This is such a cute idea, and your art is adorable! If you find the time, could you do Eris (dark betta with awesome dorsal fin) and the Kraken (pastel betta)?



The Kraken


----------



## Indigo Betta

Deer is next in line then Eris


----------



## Indigo Betta

Deer is done hope you like him:-D


----------



## jesssan2442

thanks for the drawing of Mason and Mardi!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

jesssan2442 said:


> thanks for the drawing of Mason and Mardi!!!


your welcome


----------



## shushcat

indigo betta said:


> the kraken


that kraken is the cutest kraken to ever terrorize the waters thank you so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

shushcat said:


> that kraken is the cutest kraken to ever terrorize the waters thank you so much!!!!!!!!!



lol:lol: your welcome:-D Eris is coming soon.


----------



## Indigo Betta

shushcat said:


> This is such a cute idea, and your art is adorable! If you find the time, could you do Eris (dark betta with awesome dorsal fin) and the Kraken (pastel betta)?



here he is


----------



## popcorndeer

i love him thank you he is my only crowntail and i love him


----------



## shushcat

Eris!! This is so cute, thank you!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

your both welcome i enjoyed drawing your lovely bettas


----------

